# Multimedia PC - first build



## Smeagol (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm looking to build a PC that will house pics and video and that could become a full blown multimedia PC with BluRay or HDDVD. I already have wireless keyboard and mouse and desktop monitor. I want to add an HDMI cable (can these go 30 feet without degrading?) from the PC to existing plasma TV so that we can surf and view pics and video on the plasma from the couch.

Right now, I don't plan to run my cable feed through the PC, so recording/playing HD cable is not planned for, but I may change my mind on that one.

How does the following set up look? I currently have about 350GB of data and typically add 50GB per year. I want this to be big enough for five years, so I'm thinking a 750GB drive should be enough and that this would be simpler for a newbie like me than multiple drives. Obviously, I'm open to suggestions on this one as well.

Here's the setup I've pulled together on Newegg.


1 Antec Performance One P180B Black 0.8mm cold rolled steel for durability through the majority of chassis 1.0mm cold rolled steel around the 4 x HDD area ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail
Model #: P180B
Item #: N82E16811129017
$129.99

1 GIGABYTE GA-MA69GM-S2H AM2 AMD 690G HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail
Model #: GA-MA69GM-S2H
Item #: N82E16813128056
$79.99

1 XFX PVT84GUDF3 GeForce 8600GTS 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail
Model #: PVT84GUDF3
Item #: N82E16814150228
$169.99

1 CORSAIR CMPSU-520HX ATX12V v2.2 and EPS12V 2.91 520W Power Supply - Retail
Model #: CMPSU-520HX
Item #: N82E16817139001
$129.99

1 AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ Windsor 3.0GHz Socket AM2 Processor Model ADX6000CZBOX - Retail
Model #: ADX6000CZBOX
Item #: N82E16819103773
$169.99

1 Crucial Ballistix 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model BL2KIT12864AA804 - Retail
Model #: BL2KIT12864AA804
Item #: N82E16820146565
$110.99

1 Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD7500AAKS 750GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM
Model #: WD7500AAKS
Item #: N82E16822136131
$189.99

Subtotal: $980.93


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The one thing I would look at changing is going from an AMD build to an Intel build.

Go for the E6420 or E6550 and the Gigabyte GA-N650SLI-DS4 or GA-965P-DS3. Also, I would go for a 500 GB and 250 GB hard drive or even three 250 GB hard drives instead of a 750 GB one.

Here is the deal with HDMI: You are better off using the video card for multiple monitors. Get a DVI to HDMI cable and use that to setup an image on your HDTV.


----------



## Smeagol (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks very much TheMatt, based on your feedback, I've adjusted my system and copied the results below.

To further clarify the purpose of this build, I plan to store family photos and video. I'll be needing to upload and compress many hours of MiniDV video. I'll be adding a scanner to my network to convert family pictures from film/slides/prints to digital. As I stated in my OP, I'll want to view on either the desktop or on our plasma TV.

I've decided to up my hard drive space since I started this project, so I'm planning on 3x400GB hard drives. Will I run into any power connectivity problems with my selected PSU? If I eventually add more hard drives, will I have any trouble with this motherboard or PSU? Will I need cables that are not included. 

Kind of a side note, but I don't think that a RAID configuration is optimal for my application given my needs for this system, but let me know if you disagree.

On the DVD burner, I had a hard time finding and selecting one on NewEgg that got good consistent reviews. The Plextor ends up being the same price as the Lite-on after rebate, but I'd prefer to not have to deal with the rebate if both drives are equally good.

Do I need a faster processor because of my need to compress video, or is this going to be plenty fast?

Is this all I need to purchase, or are there additional cables/accessories that I'm forgetting?

One last question for now, the motherboard I've selected has gotten several DOA reviews on NewEgg and I'm wondering if there are alternatives that might be better.



Antec Performance One P180B Black 0.8mm cold rolled steel for durability through the majority of chassis 1.0mm cold rolled steel around the 4 x HDD area ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail
Model #: P180B
Item #: N82E16811129017
$129.99

GIGABYTE GA-N650SLI-DS4 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 650i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail
Model #: GA-N650SLI-DS4
Item #: N82E16813128044
$124.99

XFX PVT84GUDF3 GeForce 8600GTS 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail
Model #: PVT84GUDF3
Item #: N82E16814150228
$169.99

CORSAIR CMPSU-520HX ATX12V v2.2 and EPS12V 2.91 520W Power Supply - Retail
Model #: CMPSU-520HX
Item #: N82E16817139001
$129.99

Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 Conroe 2.13GHz LGA 775 Processor Model BX80557E6420 - Retail
Model #: BX80557E6420
Item #: N82E16819115016
$198.99

Crucial Ballistix 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model BL2KIT12864AA804 - Retail
Model #: BL2KIT12864AA804
Item #: N82E16820146565
$109.99

SAMSUNG SpinPoint T Series HD403LJ 400GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM
Model #: HD403LJ
Item #: N82E16822152085
$84.99 x 3 = $254.97

LITE-ON LightScribe Black 20X DVD±R Burner with 12X DVD-RAM write Black IDE Model LH-20A1H-186 - Retail
Model #: LH-20A1H-186
Item #: N82E16827106045
$37.99

PLEXTOR 18X DVD±R DVD Burner With Replaceable Beige Bezel Black ATAPI Model PX-800A/SW - Retail
Model #: PX-800A/SW-BL
Item #: N82E16827249018
$68.99

Total cost is approx. $1150 before s&h.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Two things to mention.

1. Check the reviews on that hard disk because some Samsung hard drives have been more failure prone than others.

2. While the video card you picked is good quality, take a look at this one as an alternative because it has a better cooler.:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127284


----------



## butterfly77049 (Aug 26, 2007)

see next post, clicking tooo many links


----------



## butterfly77049 (Aug 26, 2007)

I would go with the Intel or Asus motherboards, paying attention to the sound card issues for a multi-media center. You can buy an expensive motherboard, or you can get a bigger case possibly (if it runs 24x7 you want it cool) and run a good 10" fan to keep fresh air going in. Raid will improve your access times and provide fault tolerance, you won't even know it is there after you set it up. Fans with pretty colors do not perform better in my experience. I have an Asus board still running since 2003, and my Abit, MSI, and Gigabyte boards are not.

:4-thatsba Figure out your data backup plan before you build, so you are not short on cash.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

butterfly77049 said:


> I would go with the Intel...motherboards


Not sure about your experiences, but I have had very bad luck with Intel motherboards, specifically with an unacceptably high capacitor failure rate. At this time I cannot recommend Intel motherboards anymore. 

With the good LGA775 boards like those from Asus, Gigabyte, MSI, and Abit, look for the new Solid Polymer Aluminum capacitors in place of the Standard Liquid Electrolytic capacitors not just in the voltage regulators but all over the entire board. Although new, the initial tests have shown that these newer capacitors have a longer lifetime and lower failure rate.


----------



## butterfly77049 (Aug 26, 2007)

I must admit that I don't have experience with the Intel boards, I recommended it based on the name brand and most reviews that I have looked at usually get bad reviews from gamers. If you are building a media center, you are not likely to deviate much from the factory settings.

I would go with the Asus, or whatever the best warranty is. As long as the machine breathes good, it should last a long time with almost any motherboard. If you are really paranoid about mother board failure, buying two $100 boards might make more sense then one $200 board. If the motherboard fails, you get the backup out of the closet and you don't have to worry about upgrades or components out of date.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Did you forget a psu or did i miss it?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

He chose the Corsair 520w. That would be a good supply, though moving up to the 620w version would allow more upgrades and would overall be better.


----------

